# Dandelions, clover and other wild flowers/weeds



## Steph16 (Aug 17, 2010)

So I was walking today, and I was about to pick some dandelions for jacob to eat. I have read that they are good for him. I am just wondering is the stem alright for them too, with the white sap in it? That's the part that stopped me from picking it. Also are the rest of the weed good for him too? 
http://www.naturewatch.ca/english/plantwatch/dandelion/images/dandelion_illustration.jpg

I am also wondering about purple clover. Are they good for bunnies? Like all the parts to it too. I am talking about this one specifically. 
http://www.paghat.com/images/purpleclover_mayend.jpg


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Aug 19, 2010)

*Steph16 wrote: *


> So I was walking today, and I was about to pick some dandelions for jacob to eat. I have read that they are good for him. I am just wondering is the stem alright for them too, with the white sap in it? That's the part that stopped me from picking it. Also are the rest of the weed good for him too?
> http://www.naturewatch.ca/english/plantwatch/dandelion/images/dandelion_illustration.jpg
> 
> I am also wondering about purple clover. Are they good for bunnies? Like all the parts to it too. I am talking about this one specifically.
> http://www.paghat.com/images/purpleclover_mayend.jpg


howdy,.according to my research on various websites,,all the dandylion-including the root--is safe--i am not a botonist but i cut various weeds everyday for the buns in my facility to consume,..the only problem is pictures--on my website i have posted pictures of various plants-with name,..one must be extremely careful -(familiar)-with-what is cut for the rabbits to eat--the more knowledge one gains will definitely allow more of a variety for the rabbits--there are safe,,toxic lists on these websites http://www.medirabbit.com http://www.adoptarabbit.com http://www.houseofrabbit.com http://www.rabbitsecrets.com --note that not all lists are conclusive or completely agree,,ie a tomato is safe/the plant is toxic,..white-russet- potato is safe/unless it is green,then it and the plant is toxic,..sweet potatoes are toxic,..apples are safe,except the seeds and perhaps stem are toxic---here is one that will get you,,thistles,nettles,blackberry ,s and vine--are safe,,-apple,plum,tree branches are safe but not the cherry tree,...and it gets even better--just keep studying--do not cut-plants in the dark--and they are seasonal--sincerely james waller:wink--pink ball/white ball clovers are safe--however they are related to the alfalfa--offer as a treat only--beware of the toxic climbing vines(morning glories)-and nightshade plants


----------



## tamsin (Aug 19, 2010)

The whole dandelion is safe although I don't usually feet the root. People can eat dandelion leaves too 

I'm not 100% sure about the clover, it's not one I recognise, normal clover like you get in lawns in fine though.


----------

